# Driftbuster throttle linkage gone



## Mrmopar (Mar 2, 2017)

Im sure someone will yell at me? this might be a double list? well Ill find out? *Missing carb linkage driftbuster* 


Hi guys n gals ..My driftbuster was apart for some time? theres a piece of carb linkage that's gone???? Hooks on back side of throttle linkage and can/t find it and unsure of where it went? like I said throttle cable goes on outside of that bracket and the other side I/m clueless so if anyone has pix of Sears craftsman driftbuster I would be very happy? theres two linkage rods or what ever they are called? one end goes from carbs to governor,, second one goes from back side of linkage to????


Sears cractsman driftbuster 10hp? missing carb linkage and where it goes?


Thanks u al???..Mrmopar, aka Mr.Bill :2cool:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Is this what you're looking for: 
If you're missing the wires and can come up with the relative shape and size, I've gotten a roll of 'guide wire' from Hardware Hanks and bent my own replacements up before. Can't measure this one up as it's been sold.


----------

